# I'll be taken a vacation



## Richard King (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,  I will be taken a vacation starting tomorrow and will be gone for a couple of weeks.  I am leaving my laptop home, but will check in now and then from a computer on the ship.  Yes I am taking a cruise..lol...get out of the cold weather.  It's suppose to be - 10 over the weekend when I will be getting a tan  :thumbsup:   and not a sunburn  :angry:  lol.....Please feel free to help each other and greet the new members while I am away.   The internet on the ship is super expensive so I won't be writing much.   My daughter is house and dog sitting, 
I will miss you, but need to veg. and get spoiled ...sighhhhhhhhhhhh   Rich


----------



## jmh8743 (Jan 30, 2013)

_Yeah,
Me too. It's 68 deg here on Pine Mtn. Enjoy, my friend.  But thunderstorms high winds_.

I will be flying to Fort Lauderdale in the morning, staying the night and boarding a ship Friday...I love cruises...good food, maid service, hot tubs, beautiful women in bathing suits, HOT temps, veg out and read, look at the beautiful women, get smacked by my wife....lol....:lmao:


----------



## EOD1959 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bet the ship has amachine shop. Better check it out & make sure they are taking care of their machines LOL.
Have fun!!!
Dennis


----------



## Jimw (Jan 30, 2013)

Wishing you a very nice and restful vacation.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 30, 2013)

Richard, enjoy yourself! Every working man deserves a vacation. Ought to be a law. Take a few pics of your Ports of Call if you have a chance. That way we can enjoy it vicariously just a bit. And of course, be jealous.


----------



## pjf134 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rich,
 I just got back from one a couple of weeks ago sun burnt and tired, but the weather was nice on the islands off Florida. A week with no computer is tough but worth it.
Paul


----------

